# Left dry top & fleece by Golden pond



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Duh!
Navy blue, older stolquist top and grey ems fleece left near the dock by the pond in Golden.

Paying too much attention to my son's gear and forgot to lol after my own.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm hitting the road in about 10 minutes (5:40) Dave and I'll swing by the park for a look. Call me a little later today and I'll let you know what I found. 

I bet he looks good with those Christmas sandals :mrgreen: 

Talk to you later
MC


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks Mark. We looked for you, unsuccessfully to try to return them.


----------

